# Hat Trick



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I spent the better part of Tuesday in a meeting with three neighbors explaining the EPA Regs to them as they applied to their pre-78 exteriors. I guess if you would have to rate the conditions of the exteriors it would be; Bad - Worse - and, OhMyGawd. So basically they were to the point that they didnt have any choice except to have them done.

I had done detailed walk-arounds on the houses before the meetings so I was able to give them the figures at the time of the meetings and was also able to explain the differences in the bid amounts. Last evening all three accepted the bids and I talked with the contractor who I had selected to do the jobs. (FYI - I averaged about $200 higher per job than what they had figured.)
He's one happy contractor as he can do these one after the other, right on down the line.

The biggest complaint I heard from any of the HO's was of govt. "interference", but once the "reasoning" of the law was explained, it went fine. Not to mention they really didnt have any choice in the matter. LOL. Seriously, it was probably three of the easiest bids I have ever done. The only condition that they asked for was that I would walk by during the progress of the jobs to make sure things were done correctly.

BTW, I didnt take any sort of "cut" on the jobs...just wanted to help this particular contractor out as I was impressed with his quality and crews.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

EXCELLENT Wolf !

You could make some coin selling RRP jobs ! Great ability to make the HO's accepting of this. 


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Please keep us updated. It would be interesting to hear the results. If the guidlines are followed, if pressure washing is used how water is captured. If costs stay within budget. It would be nice to see before and during pics of the process following the new guidelines as well.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is great Wolfgang! Please keep us posted.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You didn't use your old company?


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> It would be nice to see before and during pics of the process following the new guidelines as well.



Ditto. A few snapshots would be excellent.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> You didn't use your old company?


She is booked solid through August. With this being her first year as an owner she'd really like to keep her staffing where it is, which is what I recommended to her. She still is learning the ropes when it comes down to exterior bidding, but I'm happy to say I'm down to 8 - 12 hours a week helping her.

I dont have any urge to sell for anyone for compensation Bill. There are a few friends who are contractors that I'll be more than willing to help out, but other than that life is where it should be. (Well....retirement sucks and adjusting to it isnt as easy as I thought.) You'll be happy to know I've become pretty adept at flying the RC Helo and have terrorized the squirrels enough they stay in the woods now. LOL.

This was the first worst case scenario exteriors I bid under the new RRP laws, so I thought it went well. I thought the key was presenting the RRP info to the HO in a way they could understand yet not be intiminated by it. Also, reiterating to them to find ways to work within the law and not to find ways to skirt it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I You'll be happy to know I've become pretty adept at flying the RC Helo and have terrorized the squirrels enough they stay in the woods now. LOL.


Good for you. Whirly Birds are tough. Not too much room for error and the mistakes are costly.

You flying fuel, gas, or Sparky ? 

Some of the micro ships are REAL interesting. Can actually fly then in your living room.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have 2 of those.Bought them to terrorize the cats.


----------

